# Uber 2015 Tax Summary and On-Trip vs On-Line mileage.



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Uber, please provide ON-LINE mileage summary for taxes!!

Did anyone go to the ANAHEIM meeting 11am with H&R Block/Uber and ask this question???


----------

